# Collab work with Taytonclait *large image*



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey there! just want to show you all what ive been up to the past few days!
just to let you know, i didnt draw this, only coloured it in 









took me 7 hours to finally, do everything on here.

1. your normal ork
2. bloodied
3. over the top (he ate some squig pie you see)
4. red khorne ork anyone? :laugh:

but yeah ive been trying to improve my photoshop skills, and this was the perfect peice to do it on!

heres the original lines,


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

how did i miss this one ?..sorry Riandro..
*question*
where did you get the image from?

i think n02 looks best not too much blood but just enough to show what's happened :biggrin:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

juddski said:


> *question*
> where did you get the image from?


dev art, from taytonclaits gallery, with permission of course :biggrin:
http://taytonclait.deviantart.com/

oh and thanks for the rep btw :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow great PS skills outstanding!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

why thank you good sir! k:

cheers for the rep btw!

-Riandro


----------

